# Index writer wanted



## Michael Morris (Oct 23, 2003)

Hello all.  I would like assistance with part of _Art of Magic_ - specifically the writing of the index.  As you might imagine, sorting 500 spells by class/level, then by descriptor and school could take some time.

Those interested will be creditted and will need to sign an NDA.


----------



## Vanuslux (Oct 28, 2003)

Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> Hello all.  I would like assistance with part of _Art of Magic_ - specifically the writing of the index.  As you might imagine, sorting 500 spells by class/level, then by descriptor and school could take some time.
> 
> Those interested will be creditted and will need to sign an NDA.




I actually really enjoy doing stuff like this.  I have a weird fetish for things like statistics and referencing.


----------



## Verequus (Oct 28, 2003)

I've dropped also an email at your profile mail address - I didn't know that I have to post here. Or am I wrong?


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 28, 2003)

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> I've dropped also an email at your profile mail address - I didn't know that I have to post here. Or am I wrong?




No, emailing me was correct - it's just I haven't had a chance to respond (looking for a job).


----------

